
NY bill proposes requiring back doors in cell phones - chrisBob
http://legislation.nysenate.gov/pdf/bills/2015/A8093
======
rtblair
If you'd like to let members of the NY State legislature know that you
oppose/support this bill, please use the following link and scroll down to the
"aye/nay" section.

[http://www.nysenate.gov/legislation/bills/2015/a8093](http://www.nysenate.gov/legislation/bills/2015/a8093)

